

2nd Dallas worker tests positive for Ebola - mrb
http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/15/health/texas-ebola-outbreak/

======
csdrane
Also relevant is this Reddit thread, although take it with a grain of salt for
now: _User involved with Dallas emergency broke that there was a 2nd
healthcare worker infected yesterday. He also has a source that 5-6 more
nurses and a doctor who worked with Duncan are showing fevers._ [1]

Also, _Ebola Patient Traveled By Air Day Before Symptoms Surfaced_

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/ebola/comments/2jbfui/user_involved_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/ebola/comments/2jbfui/user_involved_with_dallas_emergency_broke_that/)

[2] [http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/15/ebola-patient-traveled-
da...](http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/15/ebola-patient-traveled-day-before-
diagnosis/)

